
Show HN: Snipline – Shell command snippet organiser - acoustep
https://snipline.io/
======
acoustep
I’ve been working on Snipline since around November and I’ve finally got it to
the point where I’m happy to release it :).

My idea is that, instead of keeping commands in a note app or re-searching the
web for them, you use them and then store them in Snipline for quick reuse.
There’s also the added benefit of being able to replace context-specific
parameters with each use. e.g. In a curl command, you would want to change the
URL, the request type, headers, etc.

Some of the other features include, vim keybinds, multi-device sync, desktop
apps as well as a web client. I’m currently planning on clients for mobile and
command line in the future.

~~~
Vigilante102
Congrats on launch!

